

GoGrid Tries to Charge Cutomer $84.36 for One Hour Cloud Instance - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/03/19/gogrid-tries-to-charge-me-84-36-for-1-hour-30-minute-cloud-instance

======
sandis
I had a similar incident with them a couple of years ago (I think they
launched with the same $100 coupon deal?).

As a result, I haven't considered them, or even went back to their site, ever
since. So much for free hundred bucks.

